# Hell of Hunterdon - who's in?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Just signed up.

My 90mi ride this past weekend was in the same area, and while a bit longer it was not as hilly as H-o-H. Doing it with two guys from work who's combined ages just barely top mine - so I've got some pride on the line here as well!


----------



## logroll (Aug 13, 2008)

Trying to get someone to go with me. Do you have to sign up in advance?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

logroll said:


> Trying to get someone to go with me. Do you have to sign up in advance?


You can sign up on-site day of the ride if there are still spaces available. They have 250 spots apparently, and as of this afternoon the on-line registration shows 120 riders signed up. You're probably safe waiting. If you want, PM me next week or so to check again and report back on registration.

Note - only pre-registrants get entered into the raffles for giveaways. Not sure what the prizes actually are.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Who's in? Just check the website. The count is up to 125 as of this posting.

Do you have to signup in advance? Only if you want to be sure of making the cutoff and to be included in the raffle and get other free goodies.

Not sure what the prizes are? - Just check the website.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Up to 138 as of this afternoon - first 150 get a free hat.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Up to 138 as of this afternoon - first 150 get a free hat.


152 as of today - if you're not signed up yet, you missed out on the free hat!

:cryin:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

AlanE said:


> Who's in? Just check the website. The count is up to 125 as of this posting.
> 
> Do you have to signup in advance? Only if you want to be sure of making the cutoff and to be included in the raffle and get other free goodies.
> 
> Not sure what the prizes are? - Just check the website.


Alan - any idea when they will post the 2011 course? Hoping to be able to get/download it to upload onto my Garmin. Ideally would like to ride the route - or parts of it - prior.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

RJP Diver said:


> Alan - any idea when they will post the 2011 course? Hoping to be able to get/download it to upload onto my Garmin. Ideally would like to ride the route - or parts of it - prior.


RJP - according to the website, the planned route is the same as last year's route, which is the same as the 2009 route, but they are waiting to finalize the route depending on any road closures or other issues. Pre-registered riders should be getting an email with the final route. I can't imagine that they will make significant changes - there aren't many dirt roads in the area that aren't covered. I actually just got back from a ride that covered part of the route myself. The rivers are all swollen but I didn't run into anything underwater, although the Delaware was only a couple feet below River Rd (PA32) north of Bulls Island, and a crew from Penn-DOT told me that the river was still rising. The wall between the river and the canal had been breached. Hopefully the next couple weeks will be dry and we'll be riding on dirt rather than mud.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

FYI - online pre-registration has closed - having filled to 189 riders as of yesterday - but you can still register online as "late registration" until March 18th. Looks like it might fill up to the 250max.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

How was the HoH? I was flying out west at the time. Not that I was in any kind of shape to actually do the ride this year...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Terex said:


> How was the HoH? I was flying out west at the time. Not that I was in any kind of shape to actually do the ride this year...


C-c-c-old! 23F at start. Warmed up to 45F. Finished in 5:30:43.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Terex said:


> How was the HoH? I was flying out west at the time. Not that I was in any kind of shape to actually do the ride this year...


It was GREAT. A bit cold, but sunny & the roads were dry. I was expecting to see you at the end of your driveway. Shot some good video, but I'm having trouble uploading to YouTube.

btw, the dirt roads were like butta compared to Hollow.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

AlanE said:


> It was GREAT. A bit cold, but sunny & the roads were dry. I was expecting to see you at the end of your driveway. Shot some good video, but I'm having trouble uploading to YouTube.
> 
> btw, the dirt roads were like butta compared to Hollow.


Hollow is total crap. I think it should count as one of the unpaved sections next year.

If I'd been home, I would have tried to ride down to the ride start and back by the direct route and wave you guys on to glory.


----------



## logroll (Aug 13, 2008)

Enjoyed HOH a helluva a lot. A bit cold and windy, but warmed up. Well run. Had so much fun might register for the fools classic tonight before the online registration shuts down.


----------

